# Posting pics



## digitalronin (Jan 22, 2005)

I am wondering when submitting a url link to a picture on a post, whether the martial talk server downloads the entire picture or just simply uses the reference?


 thank u,


 G


----------



## Bester (Jan 22, 2005)

AFAICT, it just links to the remote site.  If you need to upload pics, that requires a supporting membership, which is only $12 / year.
http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml


----------

